
Why You Can’t Buy a Thermapen on Amazon (2016) - cbsks
https://blog.thermoworks.com/thermometer/new-warning-thermoworks-website-2/
======
cbsks
I always try to buy directly from the supplier, if possible, rather than play
the Amazon lottery. Amazon has way too many fakes and I’ve been burned too
many times. I found it interesting that ThermoWorks is also wary of Amazon,
and glad that they acknowledge it!

